# Time Out magazine goes free



## editor (Sep 18, 2012)

No real surprise here, really.


> Almost 45 years after Tony Elliott launched Time Out, charging a shilling an issue, the grandaddy of listings magazines is set to be reborn as a free title in London with hundreds of thousands copies handed out each week.
> 
> Time Out's flagship London edition, which has a circulation of 55,000 and costs £3.25, is set to join the growing ranks of free titles in the autumn as part of a three-year plan to reinvigorate the magazine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Belushi (Sep 18, 2012)

Makes sense, im surprised its taken this long


----------



## weltweit (Sep 18, 2012)

What I don't quite understand with free mags, is how the distributors of the mag make their money?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm sure I was given one recently


----------



## cesare (Sep 18, 2012)

weltweit said:


> What I don't quite understand with free mags, is how the distributors of the mag make their money?



Advertising, I imagine.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 18, 2012)

cesare said:


> Advertising, I imagine.


 
Can't see how that works. The people I mean are the people that hand you the mag, or the shops that stock it. Normally they would buy the mag for less than they sell it for and the difference would be their income. But for a free mag, you just pick them up and distribute them, how do you get paid?


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 18, 2012)

weltweit said:


> What I don't quite understand with free mags, is how the distributors of the mag make their money?


 
There'd be a company contracted and paid to do the distro to the public pick-up points..
Then I imagine they'd do what the Metro and the Evening Snidebastard do and use free distro points and bins.


----------



## cesare (Sep 18, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Can't see how that works. The people I mean are the people that hand you the mag, or the shops that stock it. Normally they would buy the mag for less than they sell it for and the difference would be their income. But for a free mag, you just pick them up and distribute them, how do you get paid?



There's still advertising revenue from the mag, so I imagine they negotiate a %age of that?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> There'd be a company contracted and paid to do the distro to the public pick-up points..
> Then I imagine they'd do what the Metro and the Evening Snidebastard do and use free distro points and bins.


 
Is distro one of these new words we should all be using?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2012)

weltweit said:
			
		

> Can't see how that works. The people I mean are the people that hand you the mag, or the shops that stock it. Normally they would buy the mag for less than they sell it for and the difference would be their income. But for a free mag, you just pick them up and distribute them, how do you get paid?



Higher circulation = Higher Advertising revenue


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is distro one of these new words we should all be using?


 
Yes. Drop it into conversation as often as you can. Impress your friends.
Either that or accept it as an abreviation.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 18, 2012)

cesare said:


> There's still advertising revenue from the mag, so I imagine they negotiate a %age of that?


 


Badgers said:


> Higher circulation = Higher Advertising revenue


 
I am not disputing that there is advertising revenue, or that it could be larger with a larger circulation. Advertising revenue goes to head office (the publisher) what I was interested in was how they fund the distribution of the mag once it becomes free (to the user).


----------



## cesare (Sep 18, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I am not disputing that there is advertising revenue, or that it could be larger with a larger circulation. Advertising revenue goes to head office (the publisher) what I was interested in was how they fund the distribution of the mag once it becomes free (to the user).



They prob give the distributor a %age of the ad revenue to pay for distrib.


----------



## Voley (Sep 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is distro one of these new words we should all be using?


Blates totes distro. Amazeballs.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 18, 2012)

cesare said:


> They prob give the distributor a %age of the ad revenue to pay for distrib.


 
I'd imagine they would be on a fixed fee like any other transport company would ask for.
The publisher would pay for the distributor out of their profits.


----------



## cesare (Sep 18, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> I'd imagine they would be on a fixed fee like any other transport company would ask for.
> The publisher would pay for the distributor out of their profits.



I suppose it depends if they have to pay an agency for staff to give out the mag, as well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Yes. Drop it into conversation as often as you can. Impress your friends.
> Either that or accept it as an abreviation.


 
I shall drop it into as many convos as I can


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 18, 2012)

dp


----------



## kenny g (Sep 18, 2012)

I imagine the dist biz is like any other - the magazine pays for its product to be disted.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 25, 2012)

I personally am happy about this because I gave up buying it a while back.
It used to be quite good I thought. Maybe with more people reading, more people will register their events etc.

Anyway, I have something other than the standard to read on the way home.
The standard is shit.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 25, 2012)

you can win a breakie at the lido cafe in brockwell park with the launch for all you brixton/south london folk

http://www.timeout.com/london/free-tickets/

enter before midday Weds though.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 25, 2012)

It's a shadow of its former self.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2012)

It was the beginning of the end when they launched that dreadful 'consume' section.


----------



## Winot (Sep 25, 2012)

Ms T said:


> It's a shadow of its former self.



Agreed - ours just delivered - first impressions are that they have cut it to the bone. No more comprehensive(-ish) listings. An example of something that is both free and poor value.


----------



## Balham (Sep 25, 2012)

Was a bible almost years ago (I used t obuy it to plan fun fun fun) but I'd have thought now most people would look on the internet for things.  Good to know it's still going though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 25, 2012)

Winot said:


> Agreed - ours just delivered - first impressions are that they have cut it to the bone. No more comprehensive(-ish) listings. An example of something that is both free and poor value.


the listings are apparently online


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2012)

The listings have been awful for ages. That was one of the reasons we started up BrixtonBuzz.


----------



## Winot (Sep 26, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> the listings are apparently online



Thank you.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 26, 2012)

I found one on the bus last night, not had time to look at it yet but it definitely looks like a freebie type thing rather than the old Time Out. Possibly useful though, will pick one up if I happen to pass somewhere I can collect one from.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 26, 2012)

Ms T said:


> It's a shadow of its former self.


 
No more band listings it seems. Feh.

Or many other of the submitted listings in fact. Not very 'Time Out'.

It looks like people are being featured in general on the basis of advertizing with a couple of features and reviews.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No more band listings it seems. Feh.


 


what listings have they kept?


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2012)

ska invita said:


> what listings have they kept?


None, as far as I can see.  No TV guide either.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2012)

Ms T said:


> None, as far as I can see. No TV guide either.



lets hope its a blip


----------



## cybertect (Sep 26, 2012)

editor said:


> The listings have been awful for ages. That was one of the reasons we started up BrixtonBuzz.



When I was in the habit of buying Time Out (rather a long time ago now) I found that it worked better if I went to shows they gave bad reviews, and avoided those that TO liked. 

Oh, and in my part of the computer trade, we always referred to distributors as a 'disty', but I suppose that ain't publishing...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 27, 2012)

editor said:


> The listings have been awful for ages. That was one of the reasons we started up BrixtonBuzz.


The problem is that there is now no comprehensive london listings?  That always seemed to be TO's best asset.  For gigs now where can u really get an overview ?  e.g. from folk singing to black metal to diy electronics


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 27, 2012)

These people were doing a free weekly London guide with listings, I was able to pick up a magazine copy on Tuesdays outside Pimlico tube station for a few weeks but it seems to have stopped 

http://www.scoutlondon.com

I thought it was quite good and better than the new free Time Out. They are still online but there doesn't seem to be listings.

eta. According to the website it's still available at tube stations?
http://www.scoutlondon.com/findscoutlondon/


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 27, 2012)

blossie33 said:


> http://www.scoutlondon.com
> I thought it was quite good and better than the new free Time Out. They are still online but there doesn't seem to be listings.


 
yeah this was quite good.  So far I dunno where to get the TimeOut free version. I just went to their offices and picked it up in the foyer.  Haven't seen it around yet.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2012)

Just seen a copy - what a load of shite - straight in the bin - if they don't put at least some listings back i don't even give them a year....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2012)

Picked it up this morning and thought it was pretty shit too. 

I did read but the only thing I enjoyed was the £25 burger challenge  










> At eight inches high, this gigantic burger is a real contender for the title of the UK's tallest burger. Weighing in with a gut-busting 3,000 calories - more than an entire daily intake of calories for a man - the burger is being sold as part of an eating challenge at the at the Red Dog Saloon in Hoxton. To take part in the challenge, contestants in the Devastator Burger Challenge must eat the entire burger, with accompanying fries and milkshake in under ten minutes.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 2, 2012)

Only 3000 calories?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2012)

Never seen Scout London.
Where can you even pick up these Time Outs?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Where can you even pick up these Time Outs?


 
Go on, have a guess...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2012)

Well I would guess at major stations or something like that but I have not seen any anywhere.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well I would guess at major stations or something like that but I have not seen any anywhere.


 
You would be correct


----------



## Dan U (Oct 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Picked it up this morning and thought it was pretty shit too.
> 
> I did read but the only thing I enjoyed was the £25 burger challenge


 
that is an epic burger.

a pub near me does a burger which is - 32oz of burgers plus 3 cheeses, bacon, fried egg and onion rings.

never been brave enough to eat one, only £19.95. bargain heart attack


----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2012)

it really has dumbed itself down...Word on the Street column is made-up lies and is shit to boot, letters page is gone but there is Have Your Say where we can read tweets such as "Fell in Love with Time Out yesterday" and "first time Ive read Time Out, what a treat!" and top 10 rude road names is desperate viral humour. evening standard is a better read than this   rip TO


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> You would be correct


So why can't I see it at Victoria Station, Victoria underground or Warren Street or Goodge Street?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So why can't I see it at Victoria Station, Victoria underground or Warren Street or Goodge Street?


 
Not as good/big as Brixton or Richmond which both had a couple of distributors/bins this morning?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Not as good/big as Brixton or Richmond which both had a couple of distributors/bins this morning?


I guess not. Hence my original question. Why can't I see it anywhere. I'm only 2 minutes walk from the Time Out Offices and I have not seen any around here.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I guess not. Hence my original question. Why can't I see it anywhere. I'm only 2 minutes walk from the Time Out Offices and I have not seen any around here.


 
Keep an eye out for this sort of thing:


----------



## Reno (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been getting on my way to work it at Oxford Circus for the last two weeks.

I bought it every week for twenty years, but stopped doing so about ten years ago. Now at least I will look at it again.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2012)

Bring back City Limits!
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...dvertising-kills-off-city-limits-1473604.html


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 2, 2012)

How did it get so shit so quickly?
Why take out all the bits that were good? That's not a great way to get people to advertize in it.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 2, 2012)

Tinged with sadness at its loss but realise it is something that happens in the information age we are now living in.

What I think losing these sorts of things will do is make people part with their money again in the future when they realise that something like TO is actually an invaluable thing for people to make.

We are heading to a world of incredible wealth of information without anyone knowing anything useful and if someone does know something worthwhile,  nobody seems willing to pay for it any more.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, local initiatives can fill in the gaps and often provide a more useful solution. 

Time Out was utterly crap for Brixton listings, and already BrixtonBuzz is providing far better coverage that they managed - 
and trying to give smaller venues a look in too.


----------



## paolo (Oct 2, 2012)

Shame to see it reduced to this.

Many decades ago it not only had a politically active stance, it also hosted some cutting edge investigative journalism - that stretched as far as the CIA.

Perhaps poignantly, one of their significant contributors in that regard - Crispin Aubrey - passed away recently.

Low level stuff like local listings can, in this day and age, be done on the cheap by local bloggers, but proper journalism needs proper budgets. It feels like we're in a race to the bottom on that front.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2012)

paolo said:


> It feels like we're in a race to the bottom on that front.


That sounds a bit sexy.


----------



## paolo (Oct 2, 2012)

Crispin Aubrey's obit, which - for those of you don't know the Time Out of yesteryear - is hopefully illuminating:

http://m.guardian.co.uk/environment/2012/sep/30/crispin-aubrey?cat=environment&type=article


----------



## ska invita (Oct 3, 2012)

paolo said:


> Many decades ago it not only had a politically active stance, it also hosted some cutting edge investigative journalism - that stretched as far as the CIA.


 
they used to carry listings for political events too once...
...now in the new free one even the book section has been given the axe


----------



## Sunray (Oct 3, 2012)

paolo said:


> Shame to see it reduced to this.
> 
> Many decades ago it not only had a politically active stance, it also hosted some cutting edge investigative journalism - that stretched as far as the CIA.
> 
> ...


 
Yes but its all a bit fragmented and even it its all pushed out in XML via RSS feeds, nobody is attempting to ratify anything that is put out. That night of group ukulele playing may or may not be on, it is http://www.myspace.com/ukegottobekidding but how would you come by that? And how does something transitory like a cool one off event gets mentioned to the wider world?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes sad about the journalistic decline but that had been gone for years.  The art and film reviews were still worth a read.  Has anyone actually seen  it been handed out yet, if so where ?


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

They don't seem to be doing a very good job of distributing these things - and if they don't get them out there, the paper isn't going to last for long.


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 4, 2012)

There were loads of distributors in fashionable Balham last week, which I thought said a lot about the demographic their advertisers are after.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Oct 7, 2012)

I went through Kings Cross twice this week and didn't see a TO. However, KX is so precious now that they probably have no time for free stuff. It's probably another "security hazard".


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 7, 2012)

Really? I worked there until July and the exit was always packed with distributors for shortlist, stylist, sports monthly, China news, city AM and the likes.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Oct 7, 2012)

It's all been done up.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 18, 2012)

It's handed out at tubes apparently or at various venues. 
This a PDF file.  Still haven't actually seen given out though   so it probably is the end.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2012)

I still haven't seen a single copy anywhere. Can't see potential advertisers being impressed.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 18, 2012)

I got one in the Foundling  Museum this afternoon, strange place to find one! 
I got the Scout one at Kennington station on Monday too, not seen that for a few weeks. I like  it better actually as it has listings.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Oct 18, 2012)

editor said:


> I still haven't seen a single copy anywhere. Can't see potential advertisers being impressed.


 
Perhaps they are preparing for a grand introduction. We will be overcome by shock and awe.


----------



## oryx (Oct 18, 2012)

editor said:


> I still haven't seen a single copy anywhere. Can't see potential advertisers being impressed.


 
Come to think of it, I've been through London Bridge (an obvious distribution site if ever there was one) a few times since it went free, and haven't seen free copies.

I'm still getting it delivered, and will probably continue to do so as I mainly work in SE London/southern England as opposed to central London. And as long as I can afford it........it's massively deteriorated since its heyday but is still not a bad weekend read over breakfast.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 19, 2012)

I pick one up at Brixton tube every week......they have them in my Gym in Hammersmith....and at Hammersmith tube....


----------



## g force (Oct 19, 2012)

Loads being handed out at Farringdon station. It's still shit though - can't see it lasting a year.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2012)

I've looked and I've looked and I've still yet to find a single copy anywhere. Their distribution must be shockingly bad.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 27, 2012)

I was working about five minutes walk from their offices and I never saw one copy. The only one I read was one I found on the train once.
I have not even seen one since.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 27, 2012)

Almost ran into a vendor coming out of Chancery Lane this morning, and pretty sure they have them outside Charing X and Canon Street too.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 27, 2012)

I picked one up in the Hackney Museum on Saturday.
I also got one at the Hackney Picturehouse at the beginning of November, however it was a week out of date!


----------



## Kanda (Nov 27, 2012)

Picked one up outside Brixton Tube today for the second time.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2012)

Saw someone carrying a bundle of Time Out's outside Paddington this morning but first time I've seen it and he was kind of on the wrong side of the road for giving them out iyswim


----------



## temper_tantrum (Nov 27, 2012)

I go through London Bridge 2ce daily & have never seen TO being distributed.


----------



## lefteri (Nov 27, 2012)

bizarre they don't hand out more copies in brixton given the concentration of meedja types that either live there or get the tube from there


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 27, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Picked one up outside Brixton Tube today for the second time.


 
What time was that at? I hear they're all gone by 9am, if not before.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2012)

Whereas I never have any problem picking up a Shortlist mag.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2012)

Has anyone seen a single shop/venue/cafe stocking Time Out anywhere in central Brixton?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 27, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> What time was that at? I hear they're all gone by 9am, if not before.


 
6:30am.


----------



## Reno (Nov 27, 2012)

They are still asking for 70 pence for the online version, which I'm too stingy to pay for this heavily reduced version of Time Out, without comprehensive listings.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Nov 30, 2012)

I got one at the French Institute in South Kensington this week. It is a thin affair, film section is rubbish and Jamie Oliver was on the cover .
http://www.institut-francais.org.uk/


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2012)

If Oliver's on the cover it's not even good enough for fish'n'chip paper.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Has anyone seen a single shop/venue/cafe stocking Time Out anywhere in central Brixton?


they had some in that new ale pub over from Jamm when i was in there tonight.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 1, 2012)

Got one in Beyond Retro shop in Dalston this afternoon.


----------



## Winot (Jun 4, 2013)

editor said:


> I've looked and I've looked and I've still yet to find a single copy anywhere. Their distribution must be shockingly bad.



Someone's found a way to get rid of them:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2013/jun/03/time-out-delays-publishing-fire-destoys-copies


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

Winot said:


> Someone's found a way to get rid of them:
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2013/jun/03/time-out-delays-publishing-fire-destoys-copies




I haver to say it's got a lot better recently.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 5, 2013)

apparently it will be by the tube stations tomorrow


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 5, 2013)

I find it randomly but it's still a better read about the arts than other freebies.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 5, 2013)

editor said:


> I haver to say it's got a lot better recently.


 
Yes, I agree.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 26, 2014)

Still very hard to find though. Havn't seen it in Kings Cross yet.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2014)

toblerone3 said:


> Still very hard to find though. Havn't seen it in Kings Cross yet.


I haven't seen a copy for months.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 26, 2014)

Pick up the odd copy now and then for the want of summit to read..a sad decline of what was once a pretty decent mag.


----------



## oryx (Jan 26, 2014)

In a further example of its ever increasing mainstreamness, the gay & lesbian section seems to be M.I.A.....


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jan 26, 2014)

I thought it might just be missing in print but gone from web as well. Also fancied maybe a pub with a band today. You'd think their search might produce a list. Music/band get you a list of musical/theatre/ticketed gigs that are more likely sold out. Bloody useless comes to mind.


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 26, 2014)

editor said:


> I haven't seen a copy for months.



I can pick up a copy from Hackney Picturehouse, the ICA, the Stoke Newington Bookshop or Beyond Retro in Stokey - not much use to you in South London though!

Does the Ritzy have it?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 22, 2015)

I've started picking up Time Out purely for their little Top Five list of Londoner character things and the little Word On The Street , overheard in London column... so for one page of text! But those two bits are funny I find


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 22, 2015)

Things overheard is the best bit I agree. It seems to have swelled in size this year. I can't quite work it out? I guess alot of the stuff is simply recycled from the net but then there's alot of copy in there too with photos. Clearly it must've found it's niche and advertisers willing to cough up.

I'm not suggesting it's in anyway comparable to it's former incarnation btw.


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes, agree.
It's definitely improved since the start of it going free.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 22, 2015)

I hate to say this, but some of the recipes in the centre pullout are very good.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 22, 2015)

it used to be worth reading


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 23, 2015)

Time Out cuts 40 staff and now has culled its comedy section.

Time Out Calls Time On London Comedy



			
				Londonist said:
			
		

> Time Out is on a humourless mission.
> 
> Earlier this month, the magazine announced its intention to become a "global commerce platform in the key vertical categories."
> 
> We have no idea what this means, except it's the kind of lobotomised bullshit always correlated with news about job losses. As indeed was the case here: 40 redundancies across Time Out's UK and the US operations were announced in the statement. Yesterday, it emerged that London's comedy section has no part in this 'vertical' utopian vision, and is to be dropped from the Time Out 'platform' in the New Year.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Time Out cuts 40 staff and now has culled its comedy section.
> 
> Time Out Calls Time On London Comedy


Just as it was beginning to get better they're turning it back into shit. No doubt the new, vertically aligned Time Out with have an expanded 'Consume' section with plenty of advertorials.


----------



## toblerone3 (Dec 23, 2015)

Online alternative.

London Events | What's On In London Events Guide | London


----------



## stdP (Dec 23, 2015)

I would have thought stand-up comedy would be perfectly vertically aligned. Can't remember the last time I saw a lie-down comedian in london.

Courtesy of the Mission Statement Generator, Time Out might also like to:
Unilaterally commit to competently recontextualise e-services sources whilst continuing to productise progressive data
Negotiate enthusiastically competitive methods of empowerment and completely maintain timely materials to set us apart from the competition
Technologically foster effective intellectual capital to stay relevant in tomorrow's world to enthusiastically restore prospective services
Strive to competently maintain unique benefits to allow us to endeavor to seamlessly network paradigm-shifting materials


----------



## ska invita (Dec 23, 2015)

I tried to look up some club listings on their website the other day... Either I was doing it wrong our there weren't any. If they are there they seemed hidden.  sad times


----------



## clandestino (Dec 23, 2015)

Skiddle is getting better and better for listings. I also like All In London - Your London Guide for Events, Restaurants, Bars, Shops, Offers, Recommendations and Reviews for listings. The Londonist is great for general stuff about London and recommendations. 

I actually think the magazine version of Time Out is pretty good, considering it's free. Just look at what happened to NME for an example of how to totally fuck up a long-running magazine. TO had to drop the listings, but kept lots of other stuff intact, and it's still a decent magazine. I wish the new look NME was a tenth as good.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2015)

clandestino said:


> Skiddle is getting better and better for listings. I also like All In London - Your London Guide for Events, Restaurants, Bars, Shops, Offers, Recommendations and Reviews for listings. The Londonist is great for general stuff about London and recommendations.
> 
> I actually think the magazine version of Time Out is pretty good, considering it's free. Just look at what happened to NME for an example of how to totally fuck up a long-running magazine. TO had to drop the listings, but kept lots of other stuff intact, and it's still a decent magazine. I wish the new look NME was a tenth as good.


NME is awful. I've got a 'vintage' NME t-shirt ('borrowed' off a girlfriend 20 years ago( and it's too embarrassing to wear now.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2016)

Has anyone got this week's Time Out? I've been told there's a quote from me in there but I've no idea what it is or why it's in there (if it is)...


----------



## LeslieB (Jan 25, 2016)

I can't believe that the paper time out is free but you have to pay (albeit only 69p) for the tablet version on Google newstand.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2016)

LeslieB said:


> I can't believe that the paper time out is free but you have to pay (albeit only 69p) for the tablet version on Google newstand.


you don't 'have to pay' for it at all.


----------



## LeslieB (Jan 25, 2016)

Pedant alert!


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> you don't 'have to pay' for it at all.


Yes you do. I can only assume that you're confusing it with the ropey free app they offer, rather than the weekly magazine. Or you're being extra-tediously pedantic.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2016)

editor said:


> Yes you do. I can only assume that you're confusing it with the ropey free app they offer, rather than the weekly magazine.


no, i mean no one is making you pay for it. when it's so widely distributed _gratis_ it's an active choice you make, to give them money.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> no, i mean no one is making you pay for it. when it's so widely distributed _gratis_ it's an active choice you make, to give them money.


I actually find it quite hard to find a copy, although they've recently started dishing them out at Brixton (but, being freelance, I'm not always about at the right time).  I don't know any shops in Brixton that stock it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2016)

editor said:


> I actually find it quite hard to find a copy, although they've recently started dishing them out at Brixton (but, being freelance, I'm not always about at the right time).  I don't know any shops in Brixton that stock it.


i'm sure there'll be someone pop along in a moment who will offer to leave a copy at the albert or somewhere for you.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm sure there'll be someone pop along in a moment who will offer to leave a copy at the albert or somewhere for you.


I'm not that bothered, to be honest.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2022)

In case anyone missed it, the mag died a death some time ago after 54 years, and looks unlikely to come back.



> _Time Out_ published its first edition in London in August 1968, the same year that _Campaign_ made its publishing debut, and was known for its radical journalism and liberal viewpoint. It was founded by Tony Elliott, who created the magazine from his mother's kitchen table. Elliott died in the summer of 2020.
> 
> 
> Originally a paid-for title in London, until 2012, it became a free, ad-funded print magazine in response to changing reader habits and the rise of other free titles such as _Metro_ and _Stylist_.











						End of an era for Time Out as it stops London print edition after 54 years
					

Publisher will focus on digital, social and Time Out Market.




					www.campaignlive.co.uk
				




#bringbackcitylimits


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 8, 2022)

Yes, I picked up a copy of the last one a couple of weeks ago, only because I happened to see it somewhere.

As I think I said before, it was a great magazine back in the day when you had to buy it - the gig guide was brilliant.
Of course now that we have the internet and social media there is no need for that type of magazine now.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2022)

I bought it when you had to pay for it and it was excellent - found all sort of stuff to do, when it went free, I rarely read it - occasionally look on the website but my London life doesn't rely on timeout , and hasn't for years.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 8, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> Of course now that we have the internet and social media there is no need for that type of magazine now.


I think the need is still there  personally


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 8, 2022)

ska invita said:


> I think the need is still there  personally


I know what you mean but do you think many people would pay for a gig guide now?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 8, 2022)

blossie33 said:


> I know what you mean but do you think many people would pay for a gig guide now?


You're right of course, the invisible hand of the market has slapped Time Out into the grave. I would like it but would be reluctant to pay for it. 

I guess cinema listings are more redundant, Google is probably enough 

Club listings.... Resident Advisor is probably the best? I don't think there is one definitive go to place.

Gig listings, is there any equivalent site to RA?

Anyhow, RIP Time Out.


----------



## Winot (Jul 8, 2022)

Would love a single source webpage with a filterable search function for all events in London (clubs/gigs/late night museums etc)     so you could solve the problem of “I want to do something next Thursday and want to see what’s on”.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 8, 2022)

ska invita said:


> You're right of course, the invisible hand of the market has slapped Time Out into the grave. I would like it but would be reluctant to pay for it.
> 
> I guess cinema listings are more redundant, Google is probably enough
> 
> ...


Bristol, but we have Headfirst which is independent and a good alternative to RA. Generally I use RA elsewhere though.


----------

